# Ceiling Tape Lifting Repair



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course, for the sake of the joint, its always best to remove lifting tape. Clean out, replace and build up from new.

In the past, rarely, when the tape has lifted on one side, I have been able to slip some new compound under and clean it off. Maybe not the best option but the next best thing. _As long as it holds afterwards._

But now there is a stomp texture match. A wide open, visible ceiling with limited access. In about a 7' line on one side. And I'm trying to preserve that same texture in-place of redoing the joint with a matched stomp ... house is about 12 years old.

Any suggesting on what to re-bond the tape with besides setting compound or any other tricks?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Acrylic adhesive. Use with a wallpaper paste syringe, if you need to.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

hdavis said:


> Acrylic adhesive. Use with a wallpaper paste syringe, if you need to.


 Any particular kind?

Wondering if this will bind to the old mud underneath.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

artinall said:


> Any particular kind?
> 
> Wondering if this will bind to the old mud underneath.


That's part of the reason acrylic is used, it will soak into it some. Any kind will work.

If you can't find a wall paper syringe, you can use a turkey injecting syringe.


----------



## DDP&D (Sep 25, 2016)

*Adhesive additive*

Another thing you can try is Super Bond Drywall Compound Additive. It is made by Straight-Flex. It is added to regular joint compound when taping with Straight-Flex vinyl tape, to help it stay glued to the drywall better. But I often use it to retape loose sections of tape when tearing it out is not a good option. Many Home Depots sell it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It needs tore off and re textured to be right, imo. It's also my opinion the whole string needs checked anyway for blisters.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

DDP&D said:


> Another thing you can try is Super Bond Drywall Compound Additive. It is made by Straight-Flex. It is added to regular joint compound when taping with Straight-Flex vinyl tape, to help it stay glued to the drywall better. But I often use it to retape loose sections of tape when tearing it out is not a good option. Many Home Depots sell it.




White glue is all it is .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The less you disturb that out dated 1970s texture the better. . Trying to match up that stomp will be next to impossible . Unless you have the original brush .. And I'm sure you don't. Another thing is even if the repair turns out half decent. The entire ceiling will need to be painted to cover the discoloration . 


I hate textured ceilings . I don't know why anyone would want that old stomp texture in their home . But I'm doing one next week !!! Go figure!


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

blacktop said:


> The less you disturb that out dated 1970s texture the better. . Trying to match up that stomp will be next to impossible . Unless you have the original brush .. And I'm sure you don't. Another thing is even if the repair turns out half decent. The entire ceiling will need to be painted to cover the discoloration .
> 
> 
> I hate textured ceilings . I don't know why anyone would want that old stomp texture in their home . But I'm doing one next week !!! Go figure!


 Hey just did a stomp. 

Not exact but you do have to look close to notice.

Basements - I always recommend drop ceilings, below all the plumbing connections above... one minor leak and you're into it.


----------

